# Limnophila Sessiliflora Melting



## Sherdubs (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi All,

I recently got a Limnophila bunch and the stems on some of them are turning brown and turning into mush. 

Not sure what's going on. I'm dosing fertz (Tropica Fertilizer). 

Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

Could be a multitude of reasons. But plants sometimes need to adjust to their new environment, especially if they are coming out of a tank running Co2 to tank not running Co2. 

Really all you can do is trim off the melted portions and hope for the best.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey Sherdubs,

+1 to what slipfinger said. Did you get the cuttings from a LFS or hobbyist. 

I've had Limno in low tech (no co2, basic lighting...) and it spread all over the place.

Curious...do you have substrate fertilizer tabs? 

J


----------

